# Der Reichsführer wishes all the Kiwis Merry Christmas!!



## Monika H. (Dec 24, 2018)

Hallo, hallo!!

Or better, ho ho ho!
To all fellow Kiwis, friends und kamaraden of laughs and shitposting, Merry Christmas!!!

Whenever you are passing it religiously, trolling or drinking or fapping, this is the moment you spend with your family and loved ones, rediscovering your affects and keep up the flame of love and the values of friendship.




 
Der Reichsführer-SS und die SS wish you and your loved ones an awesome Christmas!
We'll make you a surprise visit to your home tonight to bring joy and happiness!




You made me laugh when I needed to and entertained me for almost a year - I hope I did the same for most of you!
Again, Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year!!


----------



## ES 148 (Dec 24, 2018)

D9x


----------



## Nekromantik (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Dec 24, 2018)

Danke, mein Führer!


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 24, 2018)

Reminder that the fuhrer would spend christmas alone, just like 90% of the site


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Dec 24, 2018)

Love and kittens back at you Mein Führer


----------



## User names must be unique (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Coldgrip (Dec 24, 2018)

What a merry time of the year.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Okkervils (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas to you and your wife!


----------



## Education Lottery (Dec 24, 2018)

Danke Schön, Herr Himmler! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Dec 24, 2018)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


>



But that's WWI


----------



## Tetra (Dec 24, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> or fapping





Nobody does this on christmas right?


----------



## drain (Dec 24, 2018)

MERRY CHRISTMAS I LOVE U ALL


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 24, 2018)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> But that's WWI


What can I say? I'm just a sucker for fighting for the Emperor and those fancy Pickelhaube-helmets.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Dec 24, 2018)

Jawohl!


----------



## Red Hood (Dec 24, 2018)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> But that's WWI


Adolf didn't get invited to the Christmas Truces, probably.


----------



## MG 620 (Dec 24, 2018)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> But that's WWI



You can't write "WWII" without "WWI".


----------



## Cake Farts (Dec 24, 2018)

Danke, I hope the ovens keep you all toasty warm


----------



## Red Hood (Dec 24, 2018)

The new Kiwi Farms Christmas Special: Froliche Weinachten, @Heinrich Himmler !


----------



## dopy (Dec 24, 2018)

santa claus gave coal to non-christian children
hitler claus gave gas to non-christian children
because gas is more eco-friendly than coal


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Dec 25, 2018)

Have a magnificent night my dear compadre.


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 25, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Der Reichsführer-SS und die SS wish you and your loved ones an awesome Christmas!


You too, pal.  You’re one of the best thread-makers I’ve known.


----------



## Belmont (Dec 25, 2018)

Chestnuts roasting un a Reichstadt.


----------



## Shiversblood (Dec 25, 2018)

Men are opening their presents right now on Christmas. It is Christmas. Merry Christmas.


----------

